# Ihr Internetzugang: Verwenden Sie eine Breitbandverbindung (wenigstens DSL 1000)?



## Administrator (22. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## CeNedra89 (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich wünsch mir seit Jahren DSL, aber solang die Telekom das in unserem Ort für "wirtschaftlich ungünstig" hält, wird sich da wohl nix tun.   

Ich wünschte, ein anderer anbieter würde hier freiwillig ne neue zentrale aufstellen, wir sind nämlich von allen 3 umliegenden zentralen zu weit weg   

Echt deprimierend.


----------



## Blackout (22. Oktober 2006)

Manche bekommen mehr als nötig ist (meiner einer 16MBit) und andere kriegen nichtmal nen DSL Anschluss...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2006)

Blackout am 22.10.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche bekommen mehr als nötig ist (meiner einer 16MBit) und andere kriegen nichtmal nen DSL Anschluss...



genauso wie bei autobahnanbindungen...


----------



## doceddy (22. Oktober 2006)

CeNedra89 am 22.10.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsch mir seit Jahren DSL, aber solang die Telekom das in unserem Ort für "wirtschaftlich ungünstig" hält, wird sich da wohl nix tun.
> 
> Ich wünschte, ein anderer anbieter würde hier freiwillig ne neue zentrale aufstellen, wir sind nämlich von allen 3 umliegenden zentralen zu weit weg
> 
> Echt deprimierend.




geht bei dir nicht dsl über satelit ?


----------



## ich98 (22. Oktober 2006)

doceddy am 22.10.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> CeNedra89 am 22.10.2006 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hatten wir schon, dass ist der größte Mist, die Verbindung zum Satelliten ist total beschissen zudem blockiert es 1 von 2 ISDN Leitungen und das geht bei uns eh nicht.

Deshalb gucken wir mit einem S-DSL also 256K Up/Download für 120€ bei <20GB rum


----------



## Muckimann (22. Oktober 2006)

> Ich wünsch mir seit Jahren DSL, aber solang die Telekom das in unserem Ort für "wirtschaftlich ungünstig" hält, wird sich da wohl nix tun.



[x] bin in der gleichen lage, was mir ziemlich auf den sack geht


----------



## Cruiser18 (22. Oktober 2006)

Muckimann am 22.10.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich wünsch mir seit Jahren DSL, aber solang die Telekom das in unserem Ort für "wirtschaftlich ungünstig" hält, wird sich da wohl nix tun.
> 
> 
> 
> [x] bin in der gleichen lage, was mir ziemlich auf den sack geht



Bei mir war das bis vor kurzem auch noch so.. aber nun siehe da es geht...

Boah das war villeicht zum kotzen... ich habe T-dsl bei hotline bestellt... nächsten Tag angerufen... ob meine Bestellung eingegangen ist Ja natürlich! dsl 2000 + flat.. dann sagten sie mir es geht nicht... technisch nicht.. ich zack den Ausbauleiter angerufen.. der hat sogar geschaltet... Splitter bekommen... Hab mein wlan Router dazwischen gesteckt.. (der hat ein intigriertes DSL modem) und siehe da es funzt...
T-dsl Router leider immer noch nicht da...  bei Hotline angerufen.. ja dsl geht doch noch nicht bei Ihnen?? Ich sach so Splitter hab ich aber schon bekommen und geteste hab ich auch schon ob das geht,... ja... Irgendwie ist bei uns gar kein Antrag auf DSL eingegangen... ja dann wollen wir den Router jetzt mal schicken! 
Ich glaub wenn ich da nicht angerufen hätte, dann hätte ich kostenlos für immer surfen könnnen ... so nen mist aber auch  

Für Leute die kein dsl haben sind die Seiten vielleicht interessant:

www.kein-dsl.de
www.geteilt.de


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. Oktober 2006)

habe auch nur mit Mühe und Not DSL 768er    dabei wohne ich netmal am arsch der welt oder so.....größere gemeinde, Große Kreisstadt (40.000 Einwohner nur 3 km weg....) mein Bruder das selbe, andere Gemeinde, auch recht groß auch so 3 km bis zur selben stadt nur 384er DSL   

telekom   

schon bezeichnend wenn i n einem Gamerforum über 10 % kein DSL haben können......ich schätze dann sind es brd weit gut 15% oder mehr.....
aber gleichzeitig 16Mbit Leitungen (nur wenige aber immerhin) anbieten....


----------



## Der-Dings (27. November 2006)

Ja wo wohnst du denn? Sogar wir in unsrem Ja wie auch immer- Kaff haben wir DSL 16.000 
@ der-dings


----------



## zectOr (27. November 2006)

ich hab seit ca. 3 Monaten DSL Light 384 (~45kb/s)

aber da der topic (wenigstens DSL 1000) beinhaltet, weiß ich net was ich ankicken soll  :-o


----------



## vinc (27. November 2006)

zectOr am 27.11.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab seit ca. 3 Monaten DSL Light 384 (~45kb/s)
> 
> aber da der topic (wenigstens DSL 1000) beinhaltet, weiß ich net was ich ankicken soll  :-o



Ich hab im selben Fall "nicht verfuegbar" angeklickt. Immerhin hab ich keine 1000kbit/s sondern "nur" laecherliche 384kbit/s (gut im Verhaeltnis zu nem ISDNler is es schon was, aber laecherlich zu einer 16mbit Leitung). 
Das gute daran ist aber das ne Flat moeglichwar.

An alle nonDSL User - ich trauere mit euch - habs selber ewig lang erleben muessen


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. Januar 2007)

Der-Dings am 27.11.2006 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wo wohnst du denn? Sogar wir in unsrem Ja wie auch immer- Kaff haben wir DSL 16.000
> @ der-dings




ich find das auch lustig ^^ in unserser "Stadt" (6000 einwohner) gibts DSL 16000 im nachbarort grade so DSL 2000 im anderen gibts wieder kein Handynetz in ner anderen stadt mit 12000 einwohnern gibts nur DSL 1000 ... find ich irgendwie komisch ... aber mein DSL 16000 reich mir  nur die Telekom bekommts net richtig eingestellt    sobalt das Telefon klingelt kackt alles ab


----------



## bogus6 (16. Januar 2007)

Seit Anfang des Jahres gibts hier endlich bis zu 2 MBit Anschluesse. Ein Jahr mit einer 512KBit Leitung aushalten zu muessen, hat gereicht.


----------



## ziegenbock (22. Januar 2007)

KAEPS133 am 16.01.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> nur die Telekom bekommts net richtig eingestellt    sobalt das Telefon klingelt kackt alles ab



ach, dann bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem problem. bei mir ist das auch oft so, das, wenn ich einen anruf bekomme und online, die verbindung getrennt wird.

wenn ich dagegen anrufe, habe ich keine probleme.

ach ja, ich wohne in einem 800 seelenkaff und habe wenigstens 3mb dsl.


----------



## Hombre3000 (22. Januar 2007)

Stadtrand München -> DSL 16000

Gruß


----------



## sonic2045 (22. Januar 2007)

Ich hab auch ne 16.000er Leitung und die is hammerfett!!!!!!!!!!! Und da Arcor standartmäßig fast path hat ist das beim onlinespielen mit nem ping von unter 50 spitze      ]


----------



## CeNedra89 (25. Januar 2007)

das schlimmste: ich bin überzeugt, dass wir wenigstens lite haben könnten...
unsere nachbarorte habens auch, sogar einer, der (fast) direkt über die hauptstraße liegt...   

ich glaub hier sind nur 10% ohne dsl weil die anderen mit isdn kein bock auf hohe kosten haben    

eigentlich müsste man ne kampagne gegen die telekom starten. 
die bauen das netz in den städten aus wos keiner nötig hat und wos eh nix bringt und uns hier aufm land lassen se versuern, und blockieren auch noch ihre verf* leitung (sprich: kein anderer anbieter der aufm land was anbieten würde...


----------



## g-13mrnice (31. Januar 2007)

ziegenbock am 22.01.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> KAEPS133 am 16.01.2007 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmh, versuch mal einen neuen Splitter zu kriegen, ist meistens die Hauptursache, da hier erst dat Telefon- vom DSL Signal getrennt wird. Mit der Leitung hat das eigentlich nix zu tun. Vielleicht nochmal zu dem Statement, Ausbau von Anschlüsse im Stadtbereich kontra Landbereich. Rein wirtschaftliche Interessen. Bewohnerfluktuation und Kundenstock ist größer als aufm Land. Baut mal nen Hvt mit  500 DSLAM Baugruppen auf. Mit den Kosten können die 500 Teilnehmer 1000 Jahre umsonst surfen.... Dat macht nich nur T-COM so... Netcolone und Arcor haben da meist auch kein Interesse dranne... natürlich ist es für die Betroffenen Personen in keinster Weise angenehm... aber da hilft nur hoffen und warten.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (5. Februar 2007)

16000!!! Und das in ner 10.000-Einwohner Stadt!!


Anmerkung: Steht da wirklich " Nein, weil nicht gewollt? "  Wer will denn bitte kein DSL??? Bitte melden, wer da angelickt hat!!!


----------



## Boesor (5. Februar 2007)

No1-Obaruler am 05.02.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> 16000!!! Und das in ner 10.000-Einwohner Stadt!!
> 
> 
> Anmerkung: Steht da wirklich " Nein, weil nicht gewollt? "  Wer will denn bitte kein DSL??? Bitte melden, wer da angelickt hat!!!




Wieso?
Ich hatte bis vor nem halben Jahr hier auch kein DSL.
Ist ja auch immer ne Frage der Kosten


----------



## Tigertitan (5. Februar 2007)

Rein aus Interesse: Wieso braucht man 16mbit?

Ich hab hier 1mbit und kann verstehen wenn man 2, 4 oder auch 6mbit hat, aber wozu braucht man 16mbit?

Für YouTube, Patches und etwagige Programme reichen doch die "kleineren" Leitungen vollkommen aus.

Für mich kommt da nur noch Leechen in Frage, aber naja, dass soll ja nicht der Sinn von solchen Bandbreiten sein.


btw: Bandbreite hat nichts mit Ping zu tun, ich hab mit meiner Verbindung Latenzen zwischen 30-50 je nach Spiel


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Februar 2007)

Tigertitan am 05.02.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Rein aus Interesse: Wieso braucht man 16mbit?
> 
> Ich hab hier 1mbit und kann verstehen wenn man 2, 4 oder auch 6mbit hat, aber wozu braucht man 16mbit?
> 
> ...


Sicherlich richtig. Man könnte durchaus mit 2 oder 3MBit gut auskommen. Nur die Zeit ändern sich auch. Inzwischen hat man mitunter mehr als einen Rechner im Haus (Bei mir z.B. 3 Rechner, 2 Laptops, 4 Konsolen und 3 VoIP Rufnummern) und die Downloads werden immer größer. 1-2 GB sind keine Seltenheit mehr und z.B. die Testdrive Unlimited Beta war über 3,5 GB groß. Kann man sich ja auch alles mit einer 2MBit Leitung saugen, aber dauert dann doch schon eine ganze Weile. Hier sollte man auch den Preis beachten. Inzwischen nimmt es sich kaum was, wenn man statt 2-3MBit 16 nimmt. Man nutzt zu 95% zwar nicht die volle Bandbreite, aber zwischendurch ist es eben ne feine Sache, wenn man einen 3GB Download in 30 Minuten statt 7,5 Stunden abgeschlossen hat. Außerdem hat man ja auch immer mehr Geräte im Haus, womit man ins Netz geht. VoIP ist ja auch schon keine Seltenheit mehr. Auch legale Filmedownloads sind auf dem Vormarsch bzw. nutzen mache schon.


----------



## shirib (5. Februar 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 05.02.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Tigertitan am 05.02.2007 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Außerdem darfst du den Menschenschlag nicht vergessen der einfach nur das Schnellste und Beste oder eben nur prollen will..


----------



## No1-Obaruler (6. Februar 2007)

shirib am 05.02.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.02.2007 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat rein gar nix mit prollen zu tun! Wir sind seit kurzem bei 1&1 (los, kritisiert diese Entscheidung! Hatte bisher keine Probleme!), und brauchen die Bandbreite, da wir:

1. Mehrere Rechner haben di fast immer gleichzeitgi aktive sind, und irgendwo was laden
2. Öfters einer dieser Rechner auf Maxdome nen Film streamt, bzw. ich den Livestream von Giga.de nutze da dies die einzige Möglichkeit ist, diesen Sender zu empfangen, und so E-Sport zu verfolgen
3.  Downloads auf Seiten mit schnellen Servern (jaaa, nicht Youtube...), so z.B. crysis-hq so richtig Spaß machen, da so über 100 MB superschnell bei voller Bandbreite geladen werden!
4. Wird bald normales Fernsehen übers Netz übertragen, was auch richtig Bandbreite zieht

Übrigens: Durchschnittlicher Ping: 25, bisher maximal gemessener Ping: 42


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2007)

No1-Obaruler am 06.02.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Durchschnittlicher Ping: 25, bisher maximal gemessener Ping: 42


Übrigens, dass hat nichts mit der Verfügbaren Bandbreite zutun, einen Ping von 25 hast du auch als Arcor Benutzer der lediglich 1mbit hat. Fastpath ist hier das Zauberwort.

Ansonsten gebe ich den meisten Leuten hier recht. Wenn der Aufpreis von 3mbit zu 16mbit ( oder noch mehr ) sehr gering ist, warum nicht das 'bessere' nehmen? Das hat sicherlich nichts mit Prollen zutun, ich glaub nicht, dass die durchnittliche Discoqueen voll auf dich abfährt, wenn du ihr ins Ohr säuselst: "Hey, du, Chica. Isch habe 25mbit VDSL!".


----------



## shirib (6. Februar 2007)

No1-Obaruler am 06.02.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> shirib am 05.02.2007 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Verdammt ich habe den  vergessen!   Aber es ist trotzdem interessant das *du* *dich* zu diesem _Menschenschlag_ zählst. Lässt ja irgendwie die Einschätzung deiner Person und das Verhältnis zu DSL besser erkennen.   

Ich würde mir auch das schnellste, in meinem Dorf, verfügbare DSL holen. Wenn  hier DSL überhaupt angeboten werden würde. 

_Edit: Ich habe mit obigen Post, der anscheinend bei ein paar Usern Unmut auslöste, keinen bestimmten ansprechen bzw. beleidigen wollen. Ich denke mal das es einige Menschen auf dieser Welt geben wird, die sich DSL16k zum prollen holen und das habe ich hier angebracht. Falls es einige falsch verstanden haben. Es tut mir leid... :-o _


----------



## quakegott (1. März 2007)

Ich musste jahrelang mit so einem popeligen ISDN anschluss auskommen!! der war mur noch lahm! des ist mir aber erst so richtig bewusst geworden als ich mir ein WoW-ubdate nuckeln musste!! auf der suche nach alternativen bin ich auf kabel deutschland gestoßen und nun hab ich ne 10 megabit leitung obwohl in meinem kaff kein dsl möglich ist! andere kolegen haben sich mit sky-dsl versorgt!!!! d.h. wir sind nicht an die telekom gebunden! es gibt auch alternativen


----------



## iakchos (1. März 2007)

DSL 3000 + FP bei einem 13er Ping.
Was will man mehr, wenn man in einer 10k-Einwohner-Stadt lebt.

Wir zahlen zwar für 6000 und kriegen nur 3000, aber das sind 5 Euro die wir bei anderen Anbietern evtl. auch mehr zahlen würden.
Außerdem sind da ja noch die Vertragslaufzeiten.   

Aber wie gesagt, ich denke ich kann mit dem Status Quo zufrieden sein.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. März 2007)

[X] DSL 1600

und das reicht mir vollkommen. 

SSA


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2007)

[x]DSL2000

Reicht vollkommen, obwohl hier 16Mbit möglich wären.
Ich habe allerdings bei meiner Wohnungssuche auch explizit darauf geachtet, dass Breitbandanschlüsse verfügbar waren.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Vordack (5. März 2007)

sonic2045 am 22.01.2007 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch ne 16.000er Leitung und die is hammerfett!!!!!!!!!!! Und da Arcor standartmäßig fast path hat ist das beim onlinespielen mit nem ping von unter 50 spitze      ]



dito nur bei alice^^


----------



## Martinroessler (5. März 2007)

ich hab seit Juni 2006 DSL Light (384er) vorher hatten wir hier gar kein DSL, naja und bis mal DSL 200 oder so kommt, kann auch noch ein paar Jährchen dauern...   

Egal, Hauptsache Flat


----------



## Sabtu (28. März 2007)

CeNedra89 am 22.10.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsch mir seit Jahren DSL, aber solang die Telekom das in unserem Ort für "wirtschaftlich ungünstig" hält, wird sich da wohl nix tun.
> 
> Ich wünschte, ein anderer anbieter würde hier freiwillig ne neue zentrale aufstellen, wir sind nämlich von allen 3 umliegenden zentralen zu weit weg
> 
> Echt deprimierend.




Wo wohnst du ? Wende Dich mal an deinen Kabelanbieter, ich wohne in Hessen und habe jetzt ne 6k leitung von iesy-Kabel-Hessen. Da die Telekom es halt nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. Und jetzt zahle ich für Telefon und I-Net (beides Flat) 30€/Monat.

Bye Bye Telekom^^


----------



## oasdead (7. April 2007)

naja ich wünschte ich hätte dsl nur was soll man machen wenn es nich verfügbar ist   

aber es gibt noch eine hoffnung, ISDN FLAT bei Telecom...
zwar nich gerade günstig aber hauptsache flatrate


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (15. Mai 2007)

DSL 2000

Reicht vollkommen aus. . .   

Obwohl mehr möglich wär, aber ich will keinen hier demütigen. . .    

MfG


----------

